# Replacing grout with caulk in tile-to-hardwood entryway



## kmwest (Oct 7, 2016)

My entryway is ~5" ceramic tiles within a hardwood floor.  The tile transitions to the hardwood and the grout between the tile and hardwood is falling out. (My wife and I were tipped off to it when we saw moisture on the floor below it, in the basement). A good portion of the grout along this perimeter came out in chunks, and some is cracked but most of it is still solid; when I took out the chunks there also seemed to be caulk in places under the grout.  It's maybe 1/4" wide and deep.  I've read some places to use caulk instead of grout here.

1) What should I use?  I bought pre-mixed grout but haven't used any of it yet
2) If I should use caulk, what kind
3) In either case do I need to remove the whole perimeter of grout first?

Thanks


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 7, 2016)

kmwest said:


> My entryway is ~5" ceramic tiles within a hardwood floor.  The tile transitions to the hardwood and the grout between the tile and hardwood is falling out. (My wife and I were tipped off to it when we saw moisture on the floor below it, in the basement). A good portion of the grout along this perimeter came out in chunks, and some is cracked but most of it is still solid; when I took out the chunks there also seemed to be caulk in places under the grout.  It's maybe 1/4" wide and deep.  I've read some places to use caulk instead of grout here.
> 
> 1) What should I use?  I bought pre-mixed grout but haven't used any of it yet
> 2) If I should use caulk, what kind
> ...



#3. Probably, to attain a color match is unlikely.
#1. Vinyl modified sanded grout is moisture resistant.
#2  There are vinyl modified caulks with aggregate available.


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2016)

Yep, chip out the old grout and replace with an epoxy type grout. That stuff is tough.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 8, 2016)

Go get a matched color tile caulk.  The grout will become loose again because the wood floor expands and contracts to a degree but the tile doesn't.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 9, 2016)

Use caulking, there's too much movement for grout; either the grout or the wood wil let go. 
Coloriteinc makes 300 colors of silicone caulk so you can certainly find a good match 

Phil


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2016)

I apologize that I did not read the part where you were referring to the transition. I also agree to use a flexible caulk, which will stop that cracking.


----------

